# Aspire Atlantis



## Achmat89 (11/11/14)

Hi guys

So i've checked online and saw Aspire launched a new tank.
http://www.aspirecig.com/products/Atlantis/atlantis183.html





Its called the Atlantis.
Specs are awesome and can be compared to a RDA/RBA level as it has sub ohm coils of .5 and .7 and can be pushed to a whopping 20-30watts.
I even watched a review where the guys hits at 45watts and no dry/burnt hits.


Does anyone know who might stock this in SA??


----------



## KieranD (11/11/14)

You can get them on preorder here  
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/clearomizer-tanks

They are expected to ship this week and be available end of next week

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89 (11/11/14)

KieranD said:


> You can get them on preorder here
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/clearomizer-tanks
> 
> They are expected to ship this week and be available end of next week




Thanx buddy, much appreciated.

Will you be getting one aswell or is that not something you'd buy??


----------



## KieranD (11/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Thanx buddy, much appreciated.
> 
> Will you be getting one aswell or is that not something you'd buy??


 Definitely will be getting myself one of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZYLOSS (20/11/14)

YES! Been waiting for these to drop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

